# mans fried



## lawmart (Sep 23, 2004)

well this happen yesterday,

my guys saw the air ambulance coming to pick him up. 
this should never happen to any one .

but it also service as a notice to fly by night tree workers, with no training, formal or not , but have money and think they can do tree work. 
don't get me wrong i feel for the guy ,but he had no credentials to be doing the work at all. came into the bussness about 3 years ago, and started to do all the easy job really cheap.

Guys make sure you now what you are doing, if you don't train withsome one who does. From my experence it takes about 5 yrs. to make a compentent climber.

well may he rest in peace.





City man electrocuted while cutting tree

expositor staff

Wednesday, September 22, 2004 - 01:00 

Local News - The Ministry of Labour is investigating the death of a Brantford man who was electrocuted in an industrial accident Tuesday. 

Tyler Sibbick, 32, was working for Timbur-r-r Tree Services on a private tree-trimming contract at a residence on German School Road, just outside Paris, when he came in contact with overhead wires. 

“It appeared he was trimming a tree when he hit the hydro wire,” said Sgt. Joe Jakubowsk of Brant County OPP. “He didn’t shut off the hydro.” 

Sibbick had a fellow worker with him. Although the fellow worker didn’t witness the incident directly, but knew something was wrong and alerted authorities, said Jakubowski. 

When police arrived at about 10:55 a.m. about nine or 10 fire personnel were already there, he said. Sibbick was still up in the tree, and Davey Tree Services volunteered the use of an insulated bucket to bring him down. 

“Then, the ambulance (personnel) took over. Air ambulance came in and assistance was given at the scene.” 

Sibbick was transported to Brantford General Hospital by ambulance. He was pronounced dead in BGH. Police estimate about half an hour had passed after he had been pulled from the tree. 

A ministry official said the line was carrying 4.8 kilovolts of power. 

Jakubowski said homeowners should know they are permitted once-a-year hydro shutoff privileges, and are encouraged to exercise them in situations where they are having trees trimmed or other sensitive work done near power lines. 


my he rest in peace.


----------



## John Stewart (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey
Just to clarify did you mean that the company was 3 years old?
Or the climber had 3 years exp.?
How do you know if he was qualifed?
Did he have his EUSA line clearing certificate?
Did he have proper equipment?
Was he within the safe limits of approach 10ft wheather certified or not? and that is not his body but his closest conact point?
Was there a hold off called in and if not why not?
These are all factors and questions that may have changed the out come if applied!
Sad story my heart and prayers go to him and his family
Later
John


----------

